# which is the best pendrive?



## max_demon (Dec 18, 2006)

*which is the best PD available in tha market?*
*      2 GB*
*      speed matters.*
*REPLY FAST*


----------



## go4sumeet (Dec 18, 2006)

I will recommend "Transcend"


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 18, 2006)

Transcend JF 168 are hi-speed Pen drives. There is also a life time guarantee. (Max 2 yrs from dealer, rest from manufacturer provided Sr. No. on the drive is visible)


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 18, 2006)

Transcend is best and cheap.


----------



## manas (Dec 18, 2006)

Buy Transcend Jet Flash series.. They r the fastest.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 18, 2006)

One more vote for *Transcend*  
*djforum.free.fr/smileysmileysmiley/v2/surprises/surprises.smileysmiley.com.54.gif


----------



## shantanu (Dec 18, 2006)

I will resommend you KINGSTON
OR TRANSCEND AS BOTH ARE FABULOUS AND COMES WITH 5 yrs ,warranty with USB 2.0 support so beat in speeds


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 18, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> One more vote for *Transcend*
> *djforum.free.fr/smileysmileysmiley/v2/surprises/surprises.smileysmiley.com.54.gif



CAN U MAKE THAT +2


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 18, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> CAN U MAKE THAT +2


And +1... I have a JF168 1GB drive... and its really fast..!!!!


----------



## shantanu (Dec 18, 2006)

I Have Both Transcend And Kingston So +100 For Transcend


----------



## ranjan2001 (Dec 18, 2006)

any idea what these speeds are???


----------



## shantanu (Dec 18, 2006)

USB 2.0 runs at 480 mbps


----------



## max_demon (Dec 18, 2006)

humm... i need more space in the drive 
Size also matters


----------



## shantanu (Dec 19, 2006)

JUST CHOOSE TRANSCEND!!! its very very good


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 19, 2006)

+1 Transcend


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 19, 2006)

I will recommend "Transcend"


----------



## goobimama (Dec 19, 2006)

I find kingston to be of a better build quality than transcend. The casing used is stronger and more rugged. And there's no compromise on speed with kingston...


----------



## monkey (Dec 19, 2006)

My vote will go to CORSAIR VOYAGER. I have used both Trascend and Corsair, and Corsair just cruised through while reading/writing as compared to transcend.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 19, 2006)

I will recommend "Transcend jet flash 168 model


----------



## Vivek788 (Dec 20, 2006)

Is Transcend availbale in Cochin and wat is its approx price for 1gb?


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 20, 2006)

last week i saw a HP Pen/flash drive (on internet), which also had a MMC card reader/writer in it, silmilar to *this* *img283.imageshack.us/img283/6952/1774fx6.th.jpg .

so my suggestion would be go for a Pen Drive which also lets you Upgrade the Memory. (via MMC card).
__________
UPDATE::: its this model:: 
*HP C100 USB Flash Drive* *img166.imageshack.us/img166/1489/c00763745fz1.gif

the MMC fits under the HP Logo.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 20, 2006)

oh... gr8 find ... ya . i wud recommend the same .


----------



## fun2sh (May 15, 2008)

sorry to bump an old thread! 

i need to buy a 4gb pen drive. Plz suggest a good pen drive with fast transfer speeds.budget is around 800-900rs


----------



## Pathik (May 15, 2008)

Corsair Voyager 4GB 800/-


----------



## gopz (May 15, 2008)

and what about 8GB pen drives?


----------



## heartripple (May 15, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Corsair Voyager 4GB 800/-


 



it's really fast and build quality is superb
i got it here at 900/- whre r u living


----------



## Pathik (May 15, 2008)

Mumbai. The Voyager 8Gb is for 1.6k. And a Transcend v10 8gb for 1.25k


----------



## fun2sh (May 15, 2008)

is corsair voyager really good.is it reliable. i need a super fast drive with good quality and cheap price !


----------



## pillainp (May 15, 2008)

Kingston DataTraveller 4GB. Very Fast drive.

Pretty good build quality and nice to look at too. Has retractable USB connector.
Rs. 660/- Logtech Trivandrum


----------



## socrates (May 15, 2008)

Transcend 4 GB was 600 a month ago @ Lamington Rd, should be around 550 now


----------



## ayush_chh (May 15, 2008)

sandisk..........one of the best pen drive i have ever used.......


----------



## heartripple (May 16, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> is corsair voyager really good.is it reliable. i need a super fast drive with good quality and cheap price !


 


ya man thats for sure


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 16, 2008)

hey guys just google for Corsair *Voyager GT* and u will c articles telling how fast is dat speedster........its the fastest pen drives available in the present market with dual channel flash memory. But this is a little costly. I hav a Voyager 4GB which I brought for  750/-. Voyager GT will cost u abt twice that of normal Voyager. I can feel how fast is normal Voyager, then imagine how fast Voyager GT will be with dual channel flash chips. 

U can see how fast it is........ *www.corsairmemory.com/products/voyager.aspx


----------



## DigitDonz (May 16, 2008)

How about Kingston Data Traveler Mini - It's great looking and cute


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 16, 2008)

Corsair voyager is v.good pen drive with good speed & reliability.
Transcend & Kingston(the base models) are not v.fast but are reliable.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 29, 2009)

I cant find any dealer in nehru place selling these Corsair Voyager GT.
I need to buy a 16gb version Corsair 16GBGT USB 2.0 Flash Voyager USB Drive (CMFUSB2.0-16GBGT), any info who is stocking the corsair products & how much is the price?

ITdepot is selling it online but the price seems higher
*tinyurl.com/yhco8ka


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 30, 2009)

^ Max. 8GB of Corsair Pedrive is available in SMC in Nehru Place...but you can get 16GB,32GB of Kingston on Infotech ( G-2 Sidharth Building,96) in Nehru Place...


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 30, 2009)

Just DITCH!!!!! kingston and Transcend, go for Corsair. They are no match to Corsair in terms of perfomance and relibiality.

Corsair's latest edition *Corsair Flash Survivor *is the best in class, its even faster than Voyager, and is supposedly un-destructible and comes up with lifetime warranty go for it man, you will never go wrong with it.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks,
which model of kingston has faster read & write speeds in 16 gb?
MY reason of getting faster usb drive is that I have to transfer 4-6Gb data daily from 2 different offices & then  transfer it to 1 location. As of now I am doing it with sandisk CF card which are sure quite fast & give me 15-20mbps but I have to carry around CF card reader.
USB drives can be directly plugged into computer.


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

Get Corsair Flash Voyager GT 16GB @ 2.3k, its thrice as fast as the usual Kingston/Transcend stuff. Not sure about Survivor though.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'd say go with sandisk.. its got the best built quality & its good


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I'd say go with sandisk.. its got the best built quality & its good


which sandisk has fast  read & write speeds like Voyager 16gb? I only found sandisk cruzer model in 16gb but no transfer speed mentioned anywhere on the packing.


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

I think he is talking about the Sandisk Cruzer Titanium Edition. Its not the Flash Voyager which is fast, but it is the Flash Voyager *GT*.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

Sandisk Cruzer Titanium Edition is not available in nehru place I checked with the authorized dealer


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 6, 2009)

Kingston and transcends are CHEAP KNOCKS!!!!!!! don't go for that, Corsair is the best. Corsair Flash Voyager is good, and Corsair recently cam up with Corsair Flash Survivor, which is even better than Voyager. Its is faster, undistructable and has 10 yrs warranty


----------

